# Steam shortcut keys not working in CS 1.6



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I reinstalled counter strike 1.6 today with which I also had to install steam after 3 months (I had an account in steam).Before I had uninstalled the game I clearly remember the F9 key being binded for disconnecting yourself from the server however now F9 key is not working for disconnecting the server from the server. I checked the settings of Steam as well as Counter strike but found no head addressing this problem. I would like to know how I can put F9 back for the function of disconnecting myself from the server? Perhaps I have overlooked something in Steam (as I went through Counter strike 1.6 options thoroughly.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Try putting

*bind f9 disconnect*

Into the console of the game.

Hopefully that should work.

If not, the command might be "quit" rather than "disconnect" but I am not certain of that

Hope this works,
-Redeye


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not quit, that's for sure. I tried the bind thing in the console and it works. Thanks a lot but before it used to work and I didn't bind anything. The game is the same and when I installed it now I have to bind it. Anyway something is better than nothing so thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear.

You shouldn't have to enter that command every time you load up. It saved the binds for me :S

If you do, I know a way around it though.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

